# What's the best version of this song?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sitting at the Scrabble table with Taggart, I suddenly had a yen to sing 'Oh when the saints go marching in'. 

It's such an inspiring tune and set of lyrics. 

That set me to wondering - which is the best version of this song, in your opinion?
And 'best' in what way, or because it possesses which qualities?

I'd be interested to know. Thank you for any replies. 

And perhaps if someone gets another non-classical song as an earworm, they could ask the same question. 

It would be (as far as I'm concerned) a very interesting conversation.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe not the best but one of the most fun to listen to (and watch):


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For this forum . . .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, @Art Rock - this is funny and entertaining, and actually rather educational too! 

Thank you also, @jegreenwood - I've always liked Louis Armstrong.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

And one with Louis playing his horn.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

😜


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I always admired Mahalia Jackson , she brings it as a real gospel and not some show number. .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> I always admired Mahalia Jackson , she brings it as a real gospel and not some show number. .


Listening to this video on YouTube now. Great voice - though the version is maybe a bit too 'embellished' for me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The hand clapping at the start is a bit groovy here (I'm picky!  ) but I do love these voices.
They really give it laldy. 'Girl Power'.
Clara Ward Singers:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We had this version on a compilation LP called Southern Sanctified Singers - very nice indeed.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

It's got to be this by New Orleans street jazz band _Tuba Skinny_. They even got a policeman to sit in on the drums. New Orleans is clearly cool.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^^ I love that traditional-jazz sound.

Here's Chris Barber & the ultra-cool Ottilie Patterson. 






I love her voice, and the instrumentals - less keen on the men's jaunty chorus.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^ I love that traditional-jazz sound.
> 
> . . . .


Here's another one in that style. I heard them live on my first trip to New Orleans.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Right - now for a new 'best version' question. 

What's the best version of The House of the Rising Sun, in your opinion, and why?

Some of the recordings are listed here:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_House_of_the_Rising_Sun


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Right - now for a new 'best version' question.
> 
> What's the best version of The House of the Rising Sun, in your opinion, and why?
> 
> ...


Funny - it was sung in the background on the Inspector Van der Volk episode I finished watching 15 minutes ago. The singer was a woman. The performance wasn't bad.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> Right - now for a new 'best version' question.
> 
> What's the best version of The House of the Rising Sun, in your opinion, and why?
> 
> ...



The animals, such heart felt singing


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

What's the best version of this song '_Wilt thou unkind_...' by John Dowland. It has been interpreted by many including as modern as Sting. The version I like best was done on a 1950s album by _Pro Musica Antiqua Of Brussels_, but I can't find that. Here are two good 'trad' versions. I like the overall ambience of the second.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

I found the Musiqua Antiqua one. A bit rough, but I like it, including the more brisk tempo.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Animals own this song. 

That said, I love how U2 and Green Day start their brilliant version of The Saints Are Coming (nice shout out to the first song int his thread) with lines from House of the Rising Sun.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

OK - I'll throw out a new one:

"Every Time We Say Goodbye" by Cole Porter. I'll go with Ray Charles and Betty Carter.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

jegreenwood said:


> OK - I'll throw out a new one:
> 
> "Every Time We Say Goodbye" by Cole Porter. I'll go with Ray Charles and Betty Carter.


Nice. Languorous and sumptuous arrangement. Charles's voice wavers between Nat Cole and Satchmo. Carter's is breathy and then full of depth. The backing singer harmonies send a shiver up your spine, the sound of a lost world.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My vote goes to: Tony Bennett , such a wonderful voice.


----------

